# Chinese Cresteds are SMART!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Very Smart Chinese Crested


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:rofl: That's hysterical! And yes, that is one smart dog! 

How anyone thinks they are ugly dogs is beyond me! I think they're so cute and would own one in a heartbeat. :wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I really love this breed. We've fostered two now and they are awesome


----------

